# эва как...



## Emmanon82

Привет всем!
Правильно ли я воспроизвела услышанное ( междометие?)?
 В каких случаях его можно употребить и является ли оно нормой литературного языка?


----------



## Maroseika

Emmanon82 said:


> Привет всем!
> Правильно ли я воспроизвела услышанное ( междометие?)?
> В каких случаях его можно употребить и является ли оно нормой литературного языка?


Думаю, вы употребили его вполне правильно, но оно является устаревшим просторечием.
Литературный аналог - "вот", "вон".


----------



## Etcetera

Добрый вечер, Emmanon. 
Честно говоря, я никогда не слышала такого выражения, хотя встречала в книгах похожее - "эвон как". 
Соглашусь с Maroseika, это устаревшее выражение, сейчас оно звучит довольно странно, и его лучше не употреблять даже в неформальном контексте.


----------



## Kolan

Думается, что это - сокращенное "*э, вон оно как*". Действительно, оно как-то исчезло из речи, но, тем не менее, всем понятно.


----------



## Maroseika

Etcetera said:


> Добрый вечер, Emmanon.
> Честно говоря, я никогда не слышала такого выражения, хотя встречала в книгах похожее - "эвон как".
> Соглашусь с Maroseika, это устаревшее выражение, сейчас оно звучит довольно странно, и его лучше не употреблять даже в неформальном контексте.


Никак не могу согласиться с последней рекомендацией: как раз в неформальном контексте это выражение может прозвучать просто восхитительно и никак не повредит говорящему, только добавит его речи краски.


----------



## Q-cumber

*Эва как* или *эво как* - обычно выражает определённое удивление (изумление). По смыслу что-то вроде: Каково!? Вот оно как!

Солгасен с *Maroseika* - выражение может быть вполне уместным и в современной речи.


----------



## Etcetera

А я не согласна. К счастью, мне не приходилось слышать это выражение, но если бы я услышала его от кого-то, мое мнение об этом человеке было бы довольно невыгодным.


----------



## Kolan

Etcetera said:


> А я не согласна. К счастью, мне не приходилось слышать это выражение, но если бы я услышала его от кого-то, мое мнение об этом человеке было бы довольно невыгодным.


Скажем так, оно - просторечное, но не грубое. И могло быть приемлемо в определённом круге общения. Но я его встречаю только в книжках.


----------



## AsKarena

Такая форма довольно распространена (и в настоящее время) в деревнях (особенно в Ярославской области).


----------



## Emmanon82

Maroseika said:


> как раз в неформальном контексте это выражение может прозвучать просто восхитительно и никак не повредит говорящему, только добавит его речи краски.


 
Точно! Все новое- хорошо забытое ( или не забытое) старое. Если мне это выражение по душе, почему бы его не использовать в подходящей ситуации? 
Что касается знаков препинания, нужны ли они здесь? Т.е. "Эва, как развернулись!" или "Эва как развернулись!" ???


----------



## Emmanon82

Kolan said:


> ... Но я его встречаю только в книжках.


 
Приведи хоть один пример. Лично я это выражение услышала в каком- то кино, но не помню, в каком именно.


----------



## Kolan

Emmanon82 said:


> Приведи хоть один пример. Лично я это выражение услышала в каком- то кино, но не помню, в каком именно.


Картина художника с таким названием  (дорисовано нарочно, тогда восклицание имеет смысл)

http://www.androsov.com/luvranyo/paint.htm

Литературное произведение советской эпохи о деревне во время войны и партизанах

http://www.lib.ru/RUSSLIT/PANTELEEW/nguest.txt

Фантастический рассказ (современный Самиздат)

http://zhurnal.lib.ru/s/sobolewa_m_k/legenda.shtml


----------



## Maroseika

Вот еще куча:
— *Эва*! — озадачился сменщик. — Я молодой еще, чего мне жениться-то? [Митьки. Осень (1997)] 
— *Эва*, поплыл на точиле по Байкалу, — хмыкнул Алексей. [Бери половину акций у Форда — и он сразу запоет "Интернационал" // "Жизнь национальностей", 2002] 
*Эва*, у большой дороги жить, всех не накормишь. [Юрий Давыдов. Дорога на Голодай (1992)] 
*Семен Данилюк. Рублевая зона (2004)* [омонимия не снята] Все контексты(6) 
Никогда нам в технике Японию да Америку не обойти — *эва* куда усвистали! [Семен Данилюк. Рублевая зона (2004)] 
*Эва*, да это я сам в зеркале к себе приближаюсь среди общего поголовья под бдительной дланью Ильича! [Василий Аксенов. Негатив положительного героя (1996)] 
*Эва*, полюбуйся на него, — сказал Василий Степанович, кивая на Аркашу, который сидел, свесив голову с мокрыми, слипшимися волосами. — Колхозничек.. [Борис Хазанов. Далекое зрелище лесов (1998)] 
" *Эва*, — сказала Мавра Глебовна, — покупатель нашелся. [Борис Хазанов. Далекое зрелище лесов (1998)] 
*Эва*! [Борис Хазанов. Далекое зрелище лесов (1998)] 
" *Эва*, да я знаешь, когда встаю. [Борис Хазанов. Далекое зрелище лесов (1998)] 
" *Эва* кто пожаловал", — сказал чей-то голос. [Борис Хазанов. Далекое зрелище лесов (1998)] 
" *Эва* куда загнул", — сказал голос. [Борис Хазанов. Далекое зрелище лесов (1998)] 
— *Эва*, чего захотел! [Венедикт Ерофеев. Москва-Петушки (1970)] 
— *Эва*-а-а! — удивленно и даже как бы обрадованно, что подозрения ее оказались непустыми, протянула Семеновна и вдруг подскочила на своих больных ногах, сдавленно, зайдясь от бешенства, вскрикнула и долго не в состоянии была выговорить ни слова, только трясла головой. [Валентин Распутин. Живи и помни (1974)] 
Пошто бы нарочно он сжигать ее стал — *эва* че придумали про мужи
  ика. [Валентин Распутин. Прощание с Матёрой (1976)]


----------



## Q-cumber

> К: Боцман, зачем приходил Матрос Иванов? Он что в нашей команде?
> Б: Теперь да.
> К: Чье это распоряжение?
> Б: Поговаривают, что его...
> К: Эва как...


_Гущин Александр Игоревич "Рассказ для девочек" (2007)_



> "...Ещё нашивки золотые на рукавах! Эва как вырядился, будто индюк!"


_Фрейберг Евгений Николаевич "Разведчики"_



> "Эва, как приложило! - ошеломлённо подумал Реслав. - Может, и ребра поломало... Чем же это?"


_Дмитрий Скирюк. "Осенний Лис"_


----------



## tkekte

Никогда такого не слышал... по смыслу похоже на "ишь" и "ну". Странное слово.


----------



## Emmanon82

Интересно,имеет ли это что-то общее с сербским( хорватским) evo? Значение одинаковое.


----------



## Maroseika

Emmanon82 said:


> Интересно,имеет ли это что-то общее с сербским( хорватским) evo? Значение одинаковое.


Разумеется.
Фасмер: э́во "вот", вологодск., новгор. (Даль), э̀вона, э̀воно, э̀вонка, с.-в.-р., вост.-русск., э̀вон, новгор., перм., э̀вока, олонецк. (Кулик.), э̀вонде, э̀воде "вот где", арханг. (Подв.), э̀восе, э̀воси, э̀вось "здесь", э̀вося́ – то же (Даль). Сложения указ. част. э- с междом., ср. сербохорв. е̏во, ѐве̑ "вот, глядь", цслав. ево "ессе", кашуб. hеvо. Вторая часть представлена в вот, диал. вото (см.) и в -ва. Последнее сравнивают с лит. và "вот, глядь", vãkur "вот где", жем. vè "вот" (Буга, РФВ 67, 237 и сл.). Что касается окончаний остальных форм, то ср. частицы се, на, но, -ка. От э̀во произведено э̀втот, э̀фтот (см. Зубатый, LF 36, 336 и сл.; Бернекер I, 259 и сл.). Здесь выдвигаются возражения против той точки зрения, что э̀втот, э̀вдакой могло быть обобщено из случаев типа: в э в том, в э в даком деле (Соболевский, Лекции 150; Унбегаун, ZfslPh 23, 322 и сл.). И.-е. указ. част. е- представлена в др.-инд. asáu, греч. ἐκεῖ "там" и др. (см. э).


----------

